# Vinegar or Lemon juice?



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

How effective is vinegar/lemon against dogs?
there are times where I am approached (while with my dogs) by slightly aggressive dogs, the ones where as soon as you walk the other way, they're on your heel, you yell, they back down. I'd say it's fear aggressive, but I do not want to mace a dog in this situation.
I carry a spray bottle with water (look, ever been attacked by a cat out of nowhere? It came in handy), but if I were to fill it with vinegar/lemon, how good of a deterrent could it be?
Of course, if me or my dogs are in real danger, the walking stick will come out, if that fails, then a face full of mace, but that is my last option. 

Does anyone have experience using vinegar, or lemon juice?


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

neither phases my barkers; pepper spray is an effective deterent though...just don't spray yourself

leerburg sells it


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I have police grade spray (for humans as well as dogs, not in the best area), I just wish I had a less painful way to deter dogs.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

i agree that it's painful (i've been pepper sprayed for training) but it beats my dog getting attacked, or me getting attacked....and it's harmless


----------



## midge (Oct 20, 2008)

When my pup was younger I used water and lemon juice to spray him with when he was in his biting phase. He wasn't aggresive, just the puppy stuff, but it was pretty bad. I had a lot of luck with it and I also use it on my chihuahua when I tell him to stop barking and he doesn't. Works there too. I'd mix it 1 to 4 so it's strong enough. Good luck !


----------

